

What will your next phone be? [poll] - Arkid
http://gopollgo.com/what-will-your-next-phone-be

======
jfb
I love my iPhone, but I realize how much of what I love about it is due to
lock-in. Personally, I'm happier to be locked into Apple's ecosystem than in
any of the other competing ones, but the switching cost, even setting aside
app purchases -- stuff like where my calendar data lives, and who stores the
canonical copy of my contacts -- means that I'm basically Apple for life.

Full disclosure: I'm an alumni of Apple, so take the above with the
appropriate amount of salt.

~~~
aerique
Even with an iPhone you can make your calendar and contacts live on Google's
servers. Not that's necessarily an improvement for some.

For syncing contacts check the SyncInABlink app (no affiliation).

~~~
jfb
If I were willing to let Google sell my info to their advertisers, I'd use an
Android phone -- they work unbelievably well when you choose the Google lock-
in. I guess the crux of my post was that I'm happier locked in to Apple than
Google because I trust Apple more than I trust Google.

For a normal, I usually recommend iPhone, because the app selection is better,
but the phones _qua_ phones are largely interchangeable these days, IMHO.

------
moonlighter
Scoble is right on: "One thing is this shows how deep a hole Blackberry,
Windows Phone 7, and Palm Pre are in."

------
nazgulnarsil
Given the title I was hoping for a wide ranging piece about the transition
from phone to exo-brain and the implications for society.

------
njharman
I'm actually thinking of getting a basic flip phone next. My iPad does 150% of
what I wish a smart phone to do. I have it with me more than my current
smartphone. It's a waste of money.

~~~
hollerith
I tentatively agree that a tablet is better than a smart phone even on the
road although a device with a 10.3-inch screen is too big to hold securely in
one hand while using the other hand to input "gestures".

I tend to expect Apple to eventually sell tablets with 7-inch screens (and
15-inch screens) as well as the current 10.3-inch screens.

~~~
njharman
> 10.3-inch screen is too big to hold securely in one hand while using the
> other hand to input "gestures"

I disagree, must have bigger/stronger hands? 7" is too small to be usable and
too big to be handy and is utterly worthless (to me).

~~~
hollerith
By "hold securely in one hand", I meant with the thumb on one side of the
tablet and 3 finger on the other side. You must have very big and strong hands
if you can hold an iPad that way without quickly getting tired.

P.S. video of a chick holding an iPad and a 7-inch Galaxy Tab: at 0:50 in
<http://www.g4tv.com/videos/50269/Samsung-Galaxy-Tab-Review/>

~~~
njharman
If I had to do it for more than 5min (which is never since I'm near
table/desk/bed/armrest/carseat/horizontal plane of some sort 90% of my life)
I'd hold it resting on my palm/forearm with my fingers curled around it's top.
Thumb and 3 finger on one side is not secure nor sustainable.

------
Sukotto
For people who don't want to vote (and therefore cannot see the color key) The
values are purple == iphone and blue == android, roughly equal with a combined
90% of the vote.

------
Kwpolska
Android. I own an android phone since a short while and I love it.

